# Valet Magic Vs Audi RS4 B5 2.7 BI-TURBO



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

The car:

2000 Audi RS4 2.7 bi-turbo 490bhp 1 of 4 ever made in this colour.

The detail:

Full correction with protective film to be removed from bumpers and skirts.

Well i dont know where to start with this monster and as some of you know it wasnt my most enjoyable week :lol:

This car was dropped off at the unit last monday for a 2 day detail, well how wrong i was thinking that this was going to take just 2 days :doublesho ever tried removing film that has been on a car for 7 years :doublesho it just dont happen without a fight.

I started this car by giving it the usual 2 bm wash and removed all wheels to allow access to the inner arches and behind the wheels (customer request)
all shuts were cleaned along with inside the fuel cap and all badges were scrubbed with my little selection of wash brushes.

For this car i cracked open my new weapon in washing technology :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

The 100% natural sea sponge bought back by me from Cyprus.










The wheels were then put back onto the car and drove into the unit where the fun would begin :lol:

The first job was to remove all the protective film and any glue that stayed on the car.

2 DAYS YES 2 DAYS TO REMOVE. the first day of removal my fingers were so sore i could hardly feel them and i called it aday sporting a nice blister on one of my fingers.

The next day i tried using a heat gun but this just made it worse so it was back to the fingers and alot of MAGIC 

I finally got the film off but i was left with so much glue i called the owner to say that i would keep the car another couple of days.

Heres a few pics of that stage:




























So with all the film and glue removed i started on the correction and for this car i used 3M fast cut plus on a green 3M pad to knock out all the swirls and followed that up with Menz FF via a Megs polishing pad.
A few during shots:


















































Thats the correction stage over and with the car being dusted down i gave the exhausts a good going over:


















On to the LSP and on this bad boy it got 3 coats of Z2 pro ZFXed with Z6 between followed by a squirt of CS and topped off with Z8.










So a mad week indeed but when you see the end results you know it was worth it.

The final shots:
ENJOY:


































































































































Thank you

Robbie


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

looks sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet robbie!


----------



## monkeyboy173 (Nov 6, 2008)

That looks fantastic. :argie: Awesome turn around.

Ive always had a RS4 soft spot:driver:


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

wow looks awesome

presume that is solid black, it looks almost metallic in the swirl pics

is the audi badge going back on ?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ribena said:


> wow looks awesome
> 
> presume that is solid black, it looks almost metallic in the swirl pics
> 
> is the audi badge going back on ?


Yes its solid black and the owner will be replacing the 4-rings when he gets time :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice work Robbie


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Superb as always Robbie :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work robbie:thumb:, stunning looking car:argie:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Just to add that for buffing off the Z6 and Z8 Zaino have released a new towel that is far superior to anything else i have used. the pile is amazing and the lint release is non existant.
An overall awesome buffing towel.

http://www.zainoeurope.com//index.php/zaino/fluffy-towels-set-of-3-/p_30.html
Robbie


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

monkeyboy173 said:


> That looks fantastic. :argie: Awesome turn around.
> 
> Ive always had a RS4 soft spot:driver:


Exactly my thoughts


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

brilliant work, it looks super


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice work Robbie....very nice :thumb:


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Fantastic job, well done indeed 

Amazing to see how small the 7 makes the RS4 look


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job Robbie :thumb: lovely end results, bet the owner was pleased


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Quality work Robbie! Hard to do so well with solid black, but you have came up trumps


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks great mate, but I would use gloves when applying the window coating, it´s not so healty things you are using.

And this is not directed only to you, but many detailers in the UK don´t use proper degreasers, apply a petroleum based degreaser on the lower part of the car and let it work it´s magic for 5-6 minutes, then rinse with the power washer. Then you don´t have to let the clay bar being ruined:thumb:

As I said before, this is not critisicsm - but a tips.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Porta said:


> Looks great mate, but I would use gloves when applying the window coating, it´s not so healty things you are using.
> 
> And this is not directed only to you, but many detailers in the UK don´t use proper degreasers, apply a petroleum based degreaser on the lower part of the car and let it work it´s magic for 5-6 minutes, then rinse with the power washer. Then you don´t have to let the clay bar being ruined:thumb:
> 
> As I said before, this is not critisicsm - but a tips.


Didnt realise that G-Technik was bad for skin :doublesho and i use Tardis on the lower half of the cars to disolve the most of the tar :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

looks like a different car!!!!!!! excellent work there !!!!!!


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

nice work there,

love the black before and after shots


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Very nice work, lovely car too :thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Just to add that for buffing off the Z6 and Z8 Zaino have released a new towel that is far superior to anything else i have used. the pile is amazing and the lint release is non existant.
> An overall awesome buffing towel.
> 
> http://www.zainoeurope.com/index.php
> ...


Ah crikey, I just can't resist temptations like this!!!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great work there. love that rs4. has he put a cupra r lip spolier on it too. i've never seen that car around in cov


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Didnt realise that G-Technik was bad for skin :doublesho and i use Tardis on the lower half of the cars to disolve the most of the tar :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


Sorry my bad, but the clay looked like it have been picking a lot of tar from the lower parts of the car  since I live in Sweden we have to use degreaser a lot, even when washing the cars.

Anyway, I have been very careful when using this kind of coatings since I have read a lot of articels with the danger of nano products. But I guess we can´t trust all of the articles, but in fact we don´t know about how these kind of products will effect the human body and enviroment. Where will the nano particles go and what can they do to our organs? I use plastic gloves and with good ventilation when I use the glass coatings.

Maybee some of the manufacturer can chime in, but in another thread...

Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## finesse (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow very impressive!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic mate. :thumb:

Was the owner happy with the results?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice TA Robbie!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

s3 rav said:


> great work there. love that rs4. has he put a cupra r lip spolier on it too. i've never seen that car around in cov


As far as i know mate the only mod done on this car are the brakes have been uprated to the new shape RS4 brakes :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> That looks fantastic mate. :thumb:
> 
> Was the owner happy with the results?


Yes he was over the moon as was his brother with his 7 series :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

About time you posted the write up. Very nice work there mate. I expected it to look mint after you had finished with it. People really needed to have seen it in the flesh to really see how bad it was. Your pics dont do your work justice.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

paddy328 said:


> About time you posted the write up. Very nice work there mate. I expected it to look mint after you had finished with it. People really needed to have seen it in the flesh to really see how bad it was. Your pics dont do your work justice.


Cheers for that comment paddy it means alot :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

no worries dude. It was def a 3 day job.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Fantastic work man!!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

s3 rav - yes that is a cupra-r splitter common mod for RS4's. Alongside the splitter I've done the B7 brake upgrade (all round) and a few other bits. 

MatrixGuy - Very happy. Robbie is a proper stand up guy and I have no hesitation in recommending him. His work is good no doubt but his customer service is even better he really goes beyond the limit. Car has a couple of outstanding issues and is back with him this week again customer service is excellent. 

And although this is his profession he really has a genuine interest and loves his cars which you can tell in the way he works on them and how he interacts with the customer. 

And as paddy328 has pointed out car was really bad and what he has achieved is well second only to a new paint job. And I'm not just saying that becuase he has done the work - it was that bad period (shame he didn't take a lot of before shots to show you guys) - for the last 7 years the car had only seen the £5 car wash or the automated fair. And I really thought only a re-spray would do. Worst thing is he has corrected it to such a high level that now some of the stone chips are annoying me and I wanna get it painted, LOL. Then let him work on it again, any excuse!

And I spent almost 3 months finding someone to detail the car until I stumbled across the magician!

Thanks Robbie.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

five£wash said:


> s3 rav - yes that is a cupra-r splitter common mod for RS4's. Alongside the splitter I've done the B7 brake upgrade (all round) and a few other bits.
> 
> MatrixGuy - Very happy. Robbie is a proper stand up guy and I have no hesitation in recommending him. His work is good no doubt but his customer service is even better he really goes beyond the limit. Car has a couple of outstanding issues and is back with him this week again customer service is excellent.
> 
> ...


Hey G

Thanks for the kind words and glad that you are happy with the work carried out.:thumb:
It was a pleasure to work on your RS4 and i thank you for choosing me.

See you soon

Robbie


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

What a fabulous turn around and what a cracking car as well :thumb:

Are there any pix available of the new Zaino cloths?


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

five£wash said:


> s3 rav - yes that is a cupra-r splitter common mod for RS4's. Alongside the splitter I've done the B7 brake upgrade (all round) and a few other bits.
> 
> Yea alot of the s3/a3 guys do it too. just finishes off the front i think. where abouts in cov are your based, i'd usually recognise a car like that.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Robbie....


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work mate, the only problem I've had with G-T is it can leave a drying effect on your fingertips so it's worth wearing some latex gloves or similar.:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Nice work mate, the only problem I've had with G-T is it can leave a drying effect on your fingertips so it's worth wearing some latex gloves or similar.:thumb:


I never had any probs this time round but ill wear gloves in future :thumb:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

lovely job is the rear audi badge being replaced or is he leaving it off?


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

cracking work on a cracking car in a cracking garage. Cracking stuff all round


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, absolutely amazing work.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Robbie, did that RS4 proud mate 

Baz


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there mate - looks spot on and like the de-badge :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Top work there mate - looks spot on and like the de-badge :thumb:


I thought the 50/50 would raise a smile :lol:


----------



## Exelero (Jan 2, 2009)

nice work on the audi chappy turned out great.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovelly job there Robbie, I do like your open door shots, a nice idea I might just borrow to show off the shine.

Lovelly motor and looks much better without the rings at the back, shame it cant be done for the front without complete replacement of the grille.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> Lovelly job there Robbie, I do like your open door shots, a nice idea I might just borrow to show off the shine.
> 
> Lovelly motor and looks much better without the rings at the back, shame it cant be done for the front without complete replacement of the grille.


Cheers for the comment mate and you wont be happy to know its back in tomorrow to have a new badge fitted :lol:

Robbie

P.S. Feel free to use the door shot :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

That looks sweet Robbie :thumb:


----------



## RYN (Oct 3, 2008)

Lovely motor - have always like the RS4's!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great correction, finish and write-up too!:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

RYN said:


> Lovely motor - have always liked the RS4's!


Not as much as id like the engine in my van :lol:

Thanks again for all the comments guys :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Robbie ,Great correction work on this RS :thumb:

Mario


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

What a stonking finish Robbie. :thumb:

I'd hardly have given that motor much of a second glance before, but it looks the complete boll**ks now - what a peach!
I've never tried Zaino yet, but am getting the urge when I see that Audi!
Could you give me more info on that glass cleaning kit please? :argie:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Great work there, Robbie. :buffer::thumb:

How did you find the C4 worked on the trim? I've just bought some to try on my car(s) and would value your opinion on how good it is. Any pics of the black trim-work before/after?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

rossdook:

Seriously consider buying Zaino if you really want your car looking as good as it is protected.
The glass protection is from Gtechniq its called G1 - easy to apply and does what it should.


slim boy fat:
It worked well with the reblackening and i would imagine it protects them well also but i will say in this climate allow a good few hours for it to dry.
And whatever you do DO NOT TOUCH IT WHILE ITS DRYING.

HTH

Robbie

P.S. Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

scrummy!


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Jesus!!!

I saw this thread appear, and I thought, "must another old Robbie classic bumped up again", and never clicked in....

Days later, and I still see it around the "new posts" result, I thought I'd take a look, only to find its a new write-up!!! :O

And what a job that is!

Robbie, your work is just outstanding you need to be more of a show-off about it!!
The man is too modest! 

Excellent


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Vyker said:


> Jesus!!!
> 
> I saw this thread appear, and I thought, "must another old Robbie classic bumped up again", and never clicked in....
> 
> ...


:lol: You know me mate i just do what i do :thumb:
Email it to your mate


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> slim boy fat:
> It worked well with the reblackening and i would imagine it protects them well also but i will say in this climate allow a good few hours for it to dry.
> And whatever you do DO NOT TOUCH IT WHILE ITS DRYING.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the 'heads-up' :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good work there, nice correction and finish and a cracker of a car


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Great work Robbie as ever, great correction and superb finish:thumb:


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

oh well done, Robbie! your 50/50 and afters are nothing short of amazing!


----------



## mi16joe (Dec 29, 2007)

wicked job great work never seem to fail top job! just one thing what is best to remove the left over foam sticky bit on the rear badge just out of intrest as i done it few years ago i used thinners prob not the best thing lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

mi16joe said:


> wicked job great work never seem to fail top job! just one thing what is best to remove the left over foam sticky bit on the rear badge just out of intrest as i done it few years ago i used thinners prob not the best thing lol


For this i used AG tar and glue remover :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great job, lovely finish. the rear looks better without the badge


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Lovin your work.

Excellent Job:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Jack said:


> Great job, lovely finish. the rear looks better without the badge


True but a few days later i had to refit a new one.


----------



## Keefe (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow. How long did you spend on the car? Also, why did you use Z2 instead of Z5? I thought Z5 is more suited for black cars?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Keefe said:


> Wow. How long did you spend on the car? Also, why did you use Z2 instead of Z5? I thought Z5 is more suited for black cars?


3 days in total mate and i used z2 as i personally feel it gives a better glass finish than z5 on flat black :thumb:


----------



## 10 ft man (Feb 6, 2009)

looks sweet mate


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb


----------



## Djjayf (Sep 9, 2008)

I love your work

:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

stunning job robbie!


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

GOOD WORK I LIKE THAT YOU REMOVED THE BADGE, SHOWS WHATS REQUIRED. 

:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Zero Defects said:


> GOOD WORK I LIKE THAT YOU REMOVED THE BADGE, SHOWS WHATS REQUIRED.
> 
> :thumb:


There is just no other way of getting close or correcting in the rings. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice Job Robbie!!!

Jack


----------

